# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  fate accelerated: the long winter

## bramblefoot

the town of trollsvangr is the last bastion before the wilderness. high stone walls control the pass leading out, and keen-eyed guards with flintlock rifles patrol on the parapet leading into and out of trollsvangr. in an unnamed tavern, people gather, drink the rotgut booze, and socialize

please introduce your characters, and how they came to the town of trollsvangr

----------

